# Describe Ne!



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

militantsparrow said:


> I temper mine with rationality, but I do this a lot! It's a barrage of "what ifs" which dove tail into solutions and spawn more "what ifs."
> 
> But since I am SiFe, I believe my past experience and "feel" for people allows me to temper the process to something much more practical and rational.


I understand the what if thing...I think everyone does that to some extent, but with SWMBO it is often catastrophic (like the meme example) and it is going on almost all if the time...at the bank, in the classroom, at church, taking a walk in the park, etc., etc.


----------

